#  > Portal Under-Linux.Org >  > UnderLinux >  >  Acesso intermitente ao portal under-linux.org

## m4d3

Informo que no dia de hoje (01/09/2011 17:00 GMT-4) o acesso ao portal under-linux.org e vários outros sites apresentaram problemas.

Na lista do caiu hoje consta:
globo.com
simplesnacional
locaweb via gvt
infoseg
petrobras rsss
Algar
........... cansei

Desde anteontem temos notado uma certa lentidão na rede mundial, alguém mais confirma o que estou dizendo?

Valeu

----------


## MarcusMaciel

Pessoal sempre que notarem algum problema no portal este forum é o local adequado.

No dia de hoje tivemos alguns problemas de instabilidade mais ja foram corrigidos.

Caso continuem notando algo por favor reportem inclusive com horario e screenshots.

Obrigado,

----------


## m4d3

Continuo notando, não uso o nginx e olha só na tentativa de acesso ao endereço abaixo:

https://under-linux.org/f88/0800-voip-150758/

------------------------------------------------*


502 Bad Gateway*

nginx

----------


## MarcusMaciel

hehehe eu acabei de dar um restart no servidor provavelmente foi esse o motivo... me desculpe, mas por favor se notar acontecendo isso informe sempre com data e hora.

Obrigado,

----------


## m4d3

Ok, vou ficar de olho e posto com data e hora.

----------


## netfastbg

> Informo que no dia de hoje o acesso ao portal under-linux.org e vários outros sites esta apresentando problemas.
> 
> Na lista do caiu hoje consta:
> globo.com
> simplesnacional
> locaweb via gvt
> infoseg
> petrobras rsss
> Algar
> ...


A Corporação da Internet de Nomes e Números Designados (ICANN) é a autoridade que coordena a designação de identificadores únicos na Internet, incluindo nomes de domínio, endereços de protocolo de Internet (IP), a porta de protocolo e números de parâmetro. Um espaço nominal globalmente unificado (por exemplo, um sistema de nomes no qual há pelo menos um possuidor para cada nome possível) é essencial para a Internet funcionar. A ICANN está sediada em Marina del Rey, Califórnia, mas é supervisionada por uma diretoria internacional extraída de comunidades de técnicos, negociantes, acadêmicos e não-comerciais da internet. O governo dos Estados Unidos continua a ter o papel primário de aprovar as mudanças nos arquivos da zona de raiz DNS, que ficam no coração do sistema de nomes de domínio. Por causa da Internet ser uma rede distribuída que compreende muitas redes voluntárias interconectadas, a Internet não tem um corpo governante. O papel da ICANN em coordenar a designação de identificadores únicos distingue-o como talvez o único corpo coordenador na Internet global, mas o escopo de sua autoridade estende-se somente ao sistema da Internet de nomes de domínio, endereços IP, portas de protocolo e números de parâmetro.

Amigo luciano,, oq tem acontecido na rede mundial é o seguinte ...
Como todos sabemos o mundo quase todo é interligado por fibras marítimas , ocorre que com todos estes abalos sísmicos,furacões etc.etc. As redes estão se danificando a um ponto que não esta dando tempo necessário para fazer reparos corretos ,, a rede mundial está cada vez maior e com mais gargalo,,, estes dias ficou ainda pior ,,pois rompeu a fibra que interliga a ICANN ,, que citei acima ,, por causa do furacão.
Até onde isto vai chegar não sei ,, pois o crescimento e os estragos estão maiores que o tempo para reparar ou avançar tecnologicamente.
Abraço !

----------


## MarcusMaciel

netfastbg,

Infelizmente terei que discordar do seu comentario.

a Internet e completamente redundante e se os EUA sairem do mapa temos redundancia e saidas pelo mundo inteiro.

Não sei se voce conhece um pouco de protocolos de Roteamento mas os servidores DNS usam BGP ANYCAST que faz roteamento pelo host mais proximo ou seja não existe necessidade nenhuma de ir pros EUA para quase nada.

o ICANN pode ser dono dos root servers porem temos servidores do ICANN com redundancia em varios paises pelo mundo inclusive no Brasil.

----------


## farias

Notei lentidão na rede, o portal está bem melhor que antes.

----------


## MarcusMaciel

fizemos varias otimizações inclusive utilizando servidores de cache.

Estou torcendo para que os problemas acabem mas caso notem algum problema por favor reportem para que eu possa corrigi-lo Obrigado.

----------


## netfastbg

> netfastbg,
> 
> Infelizmente terei que discordar do seu comentario.
> 
> a Internet e completamente redundante e se os EUA sairem do mapa temos redundancia e saidas pelo mundo inteiro.
> 
> Não sei se voce conhece um pouco de protocolos de Roteamento mas os servidores DNS usam BGP ANYCAST que faz roteamento pelo host mais proximo ou seja não existe necessidade nenhuma de ir pros EUA para quase nada.
> 
> o ICANN pode ser dono dos root servers porem temos servidores do ICANN com redundancia em varios paises pelo mundo inclusive no Brasil.


Agora eu terei que descordar amigo marcus,, mas não entraremos em debate pois existem coisas que a gente apenas sabe..
Não tirei esta informação do nada,, mas se pensa que ainda não estamos atrelados ao EUA ,, td bem..
Morei 5 anos lá ... vou repetir tem coisas que apenas sabemos.. só isto..
Se acha que eles ainda não mandam em nada,, ta aí ..

*ICANN APROVA CRIAÇÃO DE NOVOS DOMÍNIOS NA INTERNET*
http://www.i9suaradio.com.br/sites/t...rg=555&alt=415As companhias, cidades e organizações poderão registrar seus próprios domínios genéricos na internet, após a decisão adotada nesta segunda-feira (20) pela ICANN, órgão internacional regulador de endereços na internet. A iniciativa permitirá que os domínios terminem com o nome da companhia ou cidade, por exemplo, em vez de ".com", ".net" ou ".org".
A decisão, considerada um marco na história da internet, foi anunciada pela ICANN através de um comunicado emitido ao fim da reunião que seu conselho de administração realizou em Cingapura. Durante o encontro, 13 membros votaram a favor da medida, um contra e dois se abstiveram.

A decisão, considerada um marco na história da internet, foi anunciada pela ICANN através de um comunicado emitido ao fim da reunião que seu conselho de administração realizou em Cingapura. Durante o encontro, 13 membros votaram a favor da medida, um contra e dois se abstiveram.
"ICANN abriu o sistema de endereços da internet às ilimitadas possibilidades da imaginação humana. Ninguém pode prever onde esta histórica decisão nos levará", disse o presidente e chefe-executivo da organização, Rod Beckstrom.
A ICANN é a organização responsável internacionalmente por atribuir espaço de direções numéricas de protocolo de internet (IP), identificadores de protocolo e das funções de gestão do sistema de nomes de domínio de primeiro nível genéricos (gTLD) e de códigos de países (ccTLD), assim como da administração do sistema de servidores raiz.
A organização começará a aceitar aplicações de solicitação para os novos domínios gTLD a partir de janeiro de 2012. Até o momento se empregam 22 domínios gTLD e cerca de outros 250 nacionais, como é o caso do '.br' para o Brasil e '.uk' para o Reino Unido.

Para mim tópico encerrado...fui
Abraço !

----------


## m4d3

Então, tem poucos dias, talvez 3 ou 4 que ta realmente ruim além da conta, fatores não faltam, no Brasil mesmo nem precisa furacão ou terremoto a coisa aqui anda a passo de tartaruga mesmo, se ainda temos agravantes externos piorou.

Só posso mesmo é torcer pra que melhore logo, o problema é acostumar com tudo ruim.

----------


## MarcusMaciel

netfastbg,

mais uma vez o que você disse não tem nada haver com lentidão ou sites não estarem acessiveis.
Não quero continuar a discussão mas você realmente não entendeu como funciona o DNS.

em Root Server Technical Operations Assn voce pode ver todos ou na propria pagina do icann ICANN | Root Servers

e voce pode pegar mais informações aqui Root name server - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia





Mais uma prova disso é que os servidores dos EUA ja sofreram ataques de negação de serviço varias vezes e a internet mundial nunca ficou fora.

----------


## netfastbg

> netfastbg,
> 
> mais uma vez o que você disse não tem nada haver com lentidão ou sites não estarem acessiveis.
> Não quero continuar a discussão mas você realmente não entendeu como funciona o DNS.
> 
> em Root Server Technical Operations Assn voce pode ver todos ou na propria pagina do icann ICANN | Root Servers
> 
> e voce pode pegar mais informações aqui Root name server - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> ...



Tive que voltar apenas para dizer novamente,,mas prometo que será o último post..
Nem tudo que vê é oq sabe amigo marcus ,, estas rotas que vc vê,, será que são realmente com origem e destino que está vendo ?,, será que não tem redirecionamento interno ? vc acha que quando da um TRACERT está vendo tudo ? por favor !!!! Não seja tão inocente !
Se não não estamos mais atrelados aos EUA pq ainda precisamos de autorização como a matéria que postei ? Como eles nos fiscalizam ? por telepatia tlvz ?
Sei que existem vários ICANNs pelo planeta ,, porém todos tem um arquivo próprio mas com atualizações contantes da matriz principal que é nos EUA.
Claro que se varrerem do mapa os EUA, o sistema não para ,mas enquanto eles puderem arrumar uma maneira mesmo que esteja lenta de estarem interligados eles farão.
E terminado minha resposta falei apenas sobre um pequeno problema com o ICANN no momento,,mas falei tb dos problemas causados pelas forças da natureza que tb prejudicaram todo o planeta ... não estou culpando apenas o problema do ICANN.
Obrigado !

----------


## netfastbg

Vou deixar a página do ICANN aqui para que os que ainda não conhecem terem acesso às informações e tirarem suas próprias conclusões.

http://www.icann.org/images/gradlogo.png
*Corporação da Internet para Atribuição de Nomes e Números*Sobre*O que a ICANN faz?*

Para chegar a outra pessoa na Internet você tem que digitar um endereço em seu computador - um nome ou um número.Esse endereço precisa ser único para que os computadores sabem onde encontrar o outro. A ICANN coordena esses identificadores únicos em todo o mundo. Sem essa coordenação, não teríamos uma Internet global.
ICANN foi formada em 1998. É uma parceria sem fins lucrativos, de pessoas de todo o mundo dedicado a manter a Internet segura, estável e interoperável. Ela promove a concorrência e define políticas para os identificadores exclusivos da Internet.
ICANN não controla o conteúdo na Internet. Ele não pode impedir spam e não trata com acesso à Internet. Mas graças ao seu papel de coordenação do sistema de nomes da Internet, tem um impacto importante sobre a expansão e evolução da Internet.
*O que é o sistema de nome de domínio?*
O sistema de nomes de domínio, ou DNS, é um sistema projetado para tornar a Internet acessível aos seres humanos. Os computadores principal forma que compõem o Internet encontrar uma outra é através de uma série de números, com cada número (chamado de "endereço IP") correlacionando a um dispositivo diferente. No entanto, é difícil para a mente humana para se lembrar de longas listas de números para que o DNS usa cartas ao invés de números, e depois os links uma série precisa de cartas com uma série de números precisos.
O resultado final é que o site da ICANN pode ser encontrado em "icann.org" em vez de "192.0.34.163" - que é como os computadores na rede sabe disso. Uma vantagem a este sistema - além de tornar a rede muito mais fácil de usar para as pessoas - é que um nome de domínio particular não tem de estar ligada a um computador especial porque a ligação entre um determinado domínio e um endereço IP em particular pode ser alterado rapidamente e facilmente. Esta mudança será, então, reconhecido por toda a Internet dentro de 48 horas graças à infra-estrutura DNS atualizando constantemente. O resultado é um sistema extremamente flexível.
Um nome de domínio próprio é composto por dois elementos: antes e depois "o ponto". A parte à direita do ponto, como "com", "net", "org" e assim por diante, é conhecido como um "domínio de nível superior", ou TLD. Uma empresa em cada caso (chamado de registro), é responsável por todos os domínios que terminam com esse TLD particular e tem acesso a uma lista completa de domínios diretamente sob esse nome, bem como os endereços IP com o qual os nomes são associados. A parte antes do ponto é o nome de domínio que você registrar e que depois é usado para fornecer sistemas on-line como sites de e-mail, e assim por diante. Estes domínios são vendidos por um grande número de "registrars", livre para cobrar o que quiserem, embora em cada caso, eles pagam por um conjunto de domínio taxa para o registro especial, em cujo nome o domínio está sendo registrado.
ICANN elabora contratos com cada Registro * . Também corre um sistema de acreditação para registradores. É desses contratos que proporcionam um ambiente consistente e estável para o sistema de nomes de domínio, e, portanto, a Internet.
Em resumo, o DNS fornece um sistema de endereçamento da Internet que as pessoas possam encontrar sites particular.É também a base para e-mail e muitos outros usos online.
*O que é que ICANN tem a ver com os endereços IP?*
ICANN desempenha um papel semelhante administrativos com os endereços IP usados ​​por computadores como faz com os nomes de domínio usado por seres humanos. Da mesma forma que você não pode ter dois nomes de domínio o mesmo (caso contrário, você nunca sabe onde você iria acabar), pela mesma razão também não é possível que haja dois endereços IP iguais.
Mais uma vez, a ICANN não executar o sistema, mas ajuda a coordenar como os endereços IP são fornecidos para evitar a repetição ou confrontos. ICANN também é o repositório central de endereços IP, a partir do qual varia são fornecidos aos registros regionais, que por sua vez, distribui-los para provedores de rede.
*E sobre os servidores raiz?*
Os servidores raiz são um caso diferente novamente. Existem 13 servidores raiz - ou, mais precisamente, há 13 endereços IP na Internet onde os servidores raiz podem ser encontrados (os servidores que têm um dos 13 endereços de IP pode ser em dezenas de locais físicos diferentes). Esses servidores todos os armazenar uma cópia do mesmo arquivo que age como o principal índice de livros de endereços da Internet. Ele lista um endereço para cada domínio de nível superior (. Com,. De, etc) onde livro que registro próprio endereço pode ser encontrado.
Na realidade, os servidores raiz são consultados relativamente raro (considerando o tamanho da Internet), porque os computadores uma vez na rede sabe o endereço de um domínio de nível superior particular, retê-lo, a verificação de volta apenas ocasionalmente para garantir que o endereço não foi mudou. No entanto, os servidores raiz permanecem vitais para o bom funcionamento da Internet.
Os operadores dos servidores raiz permanecem em grande parte autônoma, mas ao mesmo tempo trabalhar um com o outro e com ICANN para garantir que o sistema permanece up-to-date com os avanços da Internet e as mudanças.
*Qual é o papel da ICANN?*
Como mencionado anteriormente, o papel da ICANN é supervisionar a rede enorme e complexa e interligada de identificadores únicos que permitem que computadores na Internet para encontrar um ao outro.
Isto é comumente chamado de "resolução universal", e significa que onde quer que esteja na rede - e, portanto, do mundo - que recebe os mesmos resultados previsíveis quando você acessar a rede. Sem isso, você pode acabar com uma Internet que trabalharam de forma inteiramente diferente dependendo da sua localização no globo.
*Como é estruturado ICANN?*
ICANN é composto por um número de diferentes grupos, cada qual representando um interesse diferente na Internet e todos os que contribuem para as decisões finais que a ICANN faz.
Existem três "organizações de apoio" que representam:
As organizações que lidam com endereços IPAs organizações que lidam com os nomes de domínioOs gerentes de código de país domínios de nível superior (uma exceção especial, como explicado na parte inferior).Depois, há quatro "comissões consultivas" que fornecem ICANN com conselhos e recomendações. Estes representam:
Governos e organizações de tratados internacionaisOperadores servidor raizAqueles preocupados com a segurança da InternetO "em geral" comunidade, ou seja, usuários comuns da internet.E, finalmente, há um grupo de ligação Técnica, que trabalha com as organizações que planejam os protocolos básicos para as tecnologias de Internet.
Decisões finais da ICANN são tomadas por um Conselho de Administração. O Conselho é composto por 21 membros: 15 dos quais têm direito de voto e seis estão sem direito a voto ligações. A maioria dos membros votantes (oito deles) são escolhidos por um Comitê de Indicação independente e os restantes são nomeados membros de organizações de apoio.
ICANN, em seguida, tem um presidente e CEO que também é membro do Conselho e que dirige o trabalho da equipe da ICANN, que são baseados em todo o mundo e ajudar a coordenar, gerenciar e, finalmente, implementar todas as diferentes discussões e decisões tomadas pelas organizações de apoio e comités consultivos. Um Provedor de Justiça ICANN atua como um revisor independente do trabalho da equipe ea Diretoria da ICANN.
*Como é que ICANN tomar decisões?*
Quando se trata de fazer alterações técnicas à Internet, aqui está um resumo simplificado do processo:
Qualquer motivo de preocupação ou alterações sugeridas à rede existente é geralmente gerado dentro de uma das organizações de apoio (muitas vezes na sequência de um relatório por um dos comitês de assessoramento), onde é discutido e produzido um relatório que depois é colocada para consulta pública. Se as alterações sugeridas impacto sobre qualquer outro grupo dentro do sistema da ICANN, esse grupo também analisa as mudanças sugeridas e faz suas observações. O resultado é então colocado para fora para consulta pública uma segunda vez.
No final desse processo, a Diretoria da ICANN é fornecido com um relatório descrevendo todas as discussões anteriores e com uma lista de recomendações. O Conselho, então, discute o assunto e nem aprova as mudanças, aprova alguns e rejeita outros, rejeita todas elas, ou envia a questão de volta para uma das organizações de apoio para revisão, muitas vezes com uma explanação a respeito de quais são os problemas que precisam a ser resolvido antes que ele possa ser aprovado.
O processo é, então, executar novamente até que todas as diferentes partes do ICANN pode chegar a um compromisso ou o Conselho de Administração tomar uma decisão sobre um relatório que é apresentado com.

----------


## Genis

caramba, isso sim que é material 2 grande com bom conhecimento esclarecendo duvidas que muito nem sabia que tinha.

----------


## MarcusMaciel

Pra deixar claro,

A discussão terminou mais nem ele concordou comigo e nem eu concordei come ele.

----------


## bodoquenanet

Ta aí, quem tem conhecimento é outra coisa... hehehe... Mais aqui tb, ja faz uns 3 ou 4 dias que está bem ruim mesmo... certa lentidão.

----------


## Bruno

hoje o portal esta com a velocidade normal dele 

sobre *ICANN* certo que ela gerencia a rede mundial mais como o marcus falou existes varios hosts slave para prevenir exatamente estes problemas 

ehum exemplo bobo
se rompe a fribra maritima do brasil ao USA 
o host slave demanda outra rota pra chegar la sempre foi assim 
nem que ele tenha que ir até o japão pra chegar no USA, mais que chega ele chega LoL

----------


## Bruno

só foi eu falar né 
marcus 
olha este link aki https://under-linux.org/f169/interne...ternet-150755/

----------


## bodoquenanet

esse aí ta indo pelo japão...hehehe

----------


## netfastbg

> hoje o portal esta com a velocidade normal dele 
> 
> sobre *ICANN* certo que ela gerencia a rede mundial mais como o marcus falou existes varios hosts slave para prevenir exatamente estes problemas 
> 
> ehum exemplo bobo
> se rompe a fribra maritima do brasil ao USA 
> o host slave demanda outra rota pra chegar la sempre foi assim 
> nem que ele tenha que ir até o japão pra chegar no USA, mais que chega ele chega LoL


Amigo,, meu debate com o Sr. marcus terminou mas a vc posso dar mais uma explicação ,, o ICANN foi apenas um exemplo que citei, que está contribuindo para que tb haja uma lentidão na rede mundial. Está havendo vários rompimentos de fibras mundialmente ,, ou seja não apenas nos EUA mas sim em todo o mundo e como desejam falar ,, em vários ICANNS.
Aproveitando o mapa do amigo marcus posto a situação de abalos sísmicos neste momento que podem estar contribuindo com os rompimento de fibras. E causando um grande transtorno na rede mundial,, desde o início fui claro sobre meus posts.. o ICANN foi apenas um exemplo.


Abraço !

----------


## Bruno

> Amigo,, meu debate com o Sr. marcus terminou mas a vc posso dar mais uma explicação ,, o ICANN foi apenas um exemplo que citei, que está contribuindo para que tb haja uma lentidão na rede mundial. Está havendo vários rompimentos de fibras mundialmente ,, ou seja não apenas nos EUA mas sim em todo o mundo e como desejam falar ,, em vários ICANNS.
> Aproveitando o mapa do amigo marcus posto a situação de abalos sísmicos neste momento que podem estar contribuindo com os rompimento de fibras. E causando um grande transtorno na rede mundial,, desde o início fui claro sobre meus posts.. o ICANN foi apenas um exemplo.
> 
> Abraço !


é vero
faz 5 dias que a rede esta lenta mesmo
entendo que o icann foi apenas um exemplo ok???

até a dias atraz eu tava pessando que poderia ser alguma implementação do IPV6, mais nada haver viajei nesta kkkk

----------


## m4d3

No dia 06/09/2011 18:50 GMT-4 - Portal fora do ar aproximadamente 8 minutos

----------


## MarcusMaciel

Valeu Luciano,

Tive que fazer uma manutencao emergencial no nosso banco de dados mais acredito que esta tudo up and running now  :Smile:

----------


## m4d3

Hoje o acesso ao portal esta muito rápido, talvez o fato de ser feriado esteja contribuindo.

Seria ótimo se fosse assim sempre, rsss.

----------


## MarcusMaciel

Estou torcendo para que isso seja relacionado com as otimizações que foram feitas no banco de dados mais só o tempo dirá....

----------


## m4d3

Hoje durante todo o horário comercial foi tenso, sequer ler as mensagens do fórum eu conseguia, em alguns momentos chegou a ficar totalmente fora, analisando não me pareceu problemas relacionado ao site mas sim as rotas pois detectamos falhas em diversas partes do país onde possuímos algum tipo de monitoria.

----------


## Genis

isso, foi logo depois das 11hs ficou até umas 16:30, depois voltou ao normal.

----------


## m4d3

Estou num link da OI e hoje foi impossível acessar o portal under-linux.org durante todo do dia, neste momento estou utilizando um proxy da gvt para poder escrever esta mensagem.

Links internacionais não abrem nem por decreto da dilminha, tá feio, é isso que vem com o pnbl, só esperar.

----------


## MarcusMaciel

To vendo que vou ter que arrumar uma hospedagem num PTT para acabar com esses problemas.

----------


## MarcusMaciel

Luciano,

Como esta o acesso hoje a oi ainda continua com problemas ?

----------


## m4d3

Normalizou agora a pouco a OI, ontem pela rede da GVT também tinha acesso normal então o problema foi localizado mesmo.

----------


## m4d3

Só informando, OI novamente comprometida to navegando por proxy da GVT.

----------


## MarcusMaciel

netfastbg,

Infelizmente nesse caso o problema é do yahoo que esta bloqueando nossas conexoes como voce pode ver em log



```
Sep 27 00:40:06 phoenix postfix/error[32294]: 70177F1A2D0: to=<[email protected]>, relay=none, delay=0.04, delays=0.02/0/0/0.01, dsn=4.7.0, status=deferred (delivery temporarily suspended: host mta2.am0.yahoodns.net[67.195.168.230] refused to talk to me: 421 4.7.0 [TS01] Messages from 184.107.204.186 temporarily deferred due to user complaints - 4.16.55.1; see http://postmaster.yahoo.com/421-ts01.html)
Sep 27 00:45:36 phoenix postfix/error[486]: 70177F1A2D0: to=<[email protected]>, relay=none, delay=330, delays=330/0.11/0/0.01, dsn=4.7.0, status=deferred (delivery temporarily suspended: host mta1.am0.yahoodns.net[98.139.54.60] refused to talk to me: 421 4.7.0 [TS01] Messages from 184.107.204.186 temporarily deferred due to user complaints - 4.16.55.1; see http://postmaster.yahoo.com/421-ts01.html)
Sep 27 00:55:36 phoenix postfix/error[1624]: 70177F1A2D0: to=<[email protected]>, relay=none, delay=930, delays=930/0.24/0/0.02, dsn=4.7.0, status=deferred (delivery temporarily suspended: host mta1.am0.yahoodns.net[67.195.168.31] refused to talk to me: 421 4.7.0 [TS01] Messages from 184.107.204.186 temporarily deferred due to user complaints - 4.16.55.1; see http://postmaster.yahoo.com/421-ts01.html)
```

 
Ou seja minha recomendação é crie um GMAIL pra voce pq yahoo é realmente uma porcaria  :Wink:

----------


## m4d3

Ontem durante a tarde praticamente toda fiquei sem acesso ao portal under-linux.org pela OI aqui no MT, alguém mais ?

----------

